# Plesk 8.0.1 PHP als CGI



## druckgott (13. August 2006)

Hallo besteht die Möglichkeit bei Plesk 8 PHP als CGI laufen zu lassen?

Wenn ja wie kann man das umsetzen?
Gibt es dazu eine Anleitung

Wäre super wenn mir da jemand helfen könnte

MFG
druckgott


----------



## snowtom (14. August 2006)

Plesk hat ja damit nix am Hut eher der httpd(2). PHP nicht als Modul benutzen und dann gehts auch schon.

Google Keywords: PHP CGI Apache Linux Howto (Tutorial)
(ich nehme mal an Du nutzt Apache x.x.x)

Gruß, Tommy


----------



## druckgott (14. August 2006)

jo da hast du recht hab nur mal irgenwo gelesen das das bei plesk nicht so einfach sein soll
deswegen frage ich lieber bevor irgendwas hin ist


----------



## snowtom (14. August 2006)

darf ich fragen warum Du PHP mit mehreren Instanzen nutzen möchtest? Ist ja ein ganz schönes Stück mehr Serverlast bei großen Scripten und viel Visits.


----------



## druckgott (14. August 2006)

weil ich joomla nutze und somit die Seite sicherer ist
und ich nicht das rumgetue mit den File inhabern habe!

deswegen will ich es nutzen ist noch nicht genutzt

edit nachtrag

hallo ich habe jetzt dieses Tut gefunden
http://www.rootforum.de/faq/1_29_de.html
nur jetzt ist es bei mir ja so, das ich ja mysql php usw. alles schon installiert habe wie kann ich es jetzt schaffen das php als CGI läuft was muss ich da ändern?

mfg
druckgott


----------



## snowtom (14. August 2006)

php.net dort den Sourcecode ziehen für Linux.


```
tar xfz php-tarball.tar.gz
cd php-dir
./configure --prefix="/usr/local/php" # und weitere Flags mit --help
make
make install
```

jetzt hast Du das ganze als Elf Binary.
Falls Du Debian hast kannst du das ganze auch folgender maßen installieren:

# Für PHP5
apt-get install php5-cgi php5-mysql
# Für PHP4
apt-get install php4-cgi php4-mysql

# Für weitere Pakete
apt-cache search php
# Oder
http://www.apt-get.org

Falls Du noch Fragen hast, immer los 

Gruß, Tommy


----------



## druckgott (15. August 2006)

wenn ich das mache dann hab ich php als cgi oder wie ist das alles?


----------



## snowtom (15. August 2006)

genau dann kannst Du das ganze im cgi-bin ausführen. Ich empfehle Dir die Sources Variante bei jeglichen wie z.B. MySQL, Apache, PHP. So kannst Du unnötiges deaktivieren und falls Du eine SMP Kiste hast bekommst man noch einmal Geschwindigkeitsvorteile.

apache.org (2 zu empfehlen)
php.net (4, 5)
mysql.net (5, unbedingt auf stable achten oder dauernt patchen)

Wenn ich Zeit mal am Wochenende habe kann ich Dir bei der Installation mal helfen. 

Gruß, Tommy


----------



## druckgott (15. August 2006)

ja danke für die hilfe hab einen Kumpel den der server gehört ich denke das bekommen wir schon hin

torzdem danke immerhin komm ich jetzt mit sicherheit weiter!!


----------

